# What are the best wheel locks on the market?



## BobbyNy1 (Sep 29, 2008)

looking to buy a set of wheel locks.... (GOOD SET) any suggestions?
brand, and reason... types of metal or pattern of teeth....
are gorilla wheel locks good?
someone help.....
thanks.


----------



## BobbyNy1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (BobbyNy1)*

almost 4 views and not one response. wow


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (BobbyNy1)*

wheel locks? i hate 'em. of course, i live in an area where they are not 
needed.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (teutoned)*

whatever way you go will not deter a good theif... it will make them work a little longer...


----------



## BobbyNy1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (orionz06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orionz06* »_whatever way you go will not deter a good theif... it will make them work a little longer...
 
thats all i need i mean i dont know when the alarm would go off.. but for me to get up and load my riffle. 
its a few seconds. = )


----------



## latemodeltim (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (BobbyNy1)*

I always use gorilla locks beacause they come with one per stud/bolt not one per wheel so they at least look uniform....and also there are many different master sockets but if they want it they will get it... At that shop I used to work we always had to take them off just hammer on a smaller socket, without air tools might be harder


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (latemodeltim)*

Yeah I hear gorilla locks are one of the best ones you can get. I just went with ones i got fromt he dealership..i mean like others have said, if a thief wants your wheels and is good enough, he can still take them. But yeah, gives you time to grab your gun, since thats what the consequence is when a thief tries to steal my rims too








Thieves have a choice, 
Look at the rims and keep walking
or try to steal the rims and end up in a wheel chair. (i aim for kneecaps) lol


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

im runnin some Gorilla's on both my cars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: What are the best wheel locks on the market? (BobbyNy1)*









Hold Onto Your Wheels the Right Way!
RAD processes only top-grade steel from certified German steelworks. All wheel fasteners are hardened and tempered to strength class 10.9 or 10 according to DIN/ISO standard 898. They meet the statutory requirements of all countries - including the USA.
At RAD, every computer-controlled machine is manned by operators who constantly check the quality of the products so that only goods of top quality reach the customer.
All RAD bolts feature Dacromet coating, a specification required by Mercedes Benz, which results in a dull gray finish that lasts for years.
Quality control
All RAD products are subject to constant inspection and quality control throughout the entire production process. This ensures that the product always meets its specification exactly.
















14mm Locks
12mm Locks


----------



## AutoXinVR6 (Mar 9, 2006)

You could be a real fiend and buy 5 different 4 lug lock sets that way the thief would either have to be really good/quick with easy offs or get lucky enough to have versions of all 5 locks hahaha.


----------



## BobbyNy1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (AutoXinVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoXinVR6* »_You could be a real fiend and buy 5 different 4 lug lock sets that way the thief would either have to be really good/quick with easy offs or get lucky enough to have versions of all 5 locks hahaha.

that would be some funny crap!! LMAO


----------



## danadeny (May 6, 2002)

i had RAD locks on my old car. They did the job. And the quality and finish is amazing. in new england winters they always looked new.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (danadeny)*

i bought these








to protect these


----------

